# C Compiler einstellungen pinnen

## troubadix

Hi,

sicherlich ist der ein oder andere gefrustet weils mit den Einstellungen der Flags nicht so klappt, kann ich verstehen  :Wink: 

Ich hätte da folgende Idee:

Könnte man nicht einen Topic aufmachen in dem bereits bekannte, lauffähige Einstellungen gepostet werden. Einmal optimal getunt und einmal standard "getunt".

So würde jeder einfacher seine Einstellungen finden und müßte nicht in den verschiedenen Foren suchen gehen.

Ich denke den Aufbau etwa so:

1.Intel P4

1.1 Optimal gesetzte einstellungen

1.2 Standardeinstellungen mit denen es laufen soll

2. AMD Athlon

2.1 s.o

2.2 s.o

2. AMD Athlon XP

...

Was haltet Ihr von der Idee?

Gruss

troubadix

----------

## knalltuete

 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

Das wäre echt kewl!

Würd mir ziemlich helfen!

Danke schon mal! (hoffe, dass der Vorschlag angenommen wird)

PS: Besonders das für Athlon XP  :Wink: 

----------

## format c:

Ich halte das auch für eine gute Idee. Es heißt zwar, daß gentoo nicht unbedingt was für Neulinge ist und mit /man gcc/ kriegt man auch schon eine ganze Menge zu sehen, aber was das immer genau heißt ... ?

Hatte auch schon einmal ein stage für athlon-xp entpackt, um mir die Voreinstellungen in der make.conf anzusehen. Wenn ich das recht erinnere war das Paket aber nur "mild" optimiert. 

Ich glaube mir käme es auch entgegen, wenn die Einstellungen gepinnt würden. Zumindest würde ich dann auch lockerer damit rumpropieren.

----------

## meyerm

Kann ich nur unterstuetzen!  :Smile: 

Allerdings werden die Admins wohl weniger das deutsche Forum besuchen. Am besten gleich noch in "suggestions" oder "forum" posten.

----------

## format c:

Ähm,   :Embarassed:  , genau so gibt es das noch nicht. Aber dieser thread hier kommt schon nahe heran.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=5717&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

----------

## troubadix

HI,

stimmt, ist  aber halt nicht so übersichtlich. Ich habe eine Athlon CPU und hätte das gern auf einen Blick. So muss man wieder ein paar Seiten durchforsten. 

Ist aber schon ein Anfang oder?

Gruss

troubadix

----------

## Konfuzius

 *format c: wrote:*   

> Ähm,   , genau so gibt es das noch nicht. Aber dieser thread hier kommt schon nahe heran.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=5717&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

 

Ok, interessanter Thread, aber kann mich mal jemand aufklären, was der Knaller im ersten Posting alles für Optionen setzt?

```

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -frerun-loop-opt -frerun-cse-after-loop -falign-functions=4" 

```

-march=i686 ist mir noch klar, da ich auch so einen Prozessor habe  :Smile: 

-O3 ist mir auch klar, obwohl der gcc ja scheinbar höhere Stufen hat, scheint niemand gewillt hier ein -O9 zu setzen, was ein deutliches Statement über die Qualität des (über)optimierten Codes des gcc ist.

-fomit-frame-pointer habe ich schon oft gesehen, aber ich verstehe nicht, was diese Optimierung bedeuten soll..

Den Rest verstehe ich schon gar nicht  :Smile: 

----------

## Konfuzius

 *Konfuzius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -fomit-frame-pointer habe ich schon oft gesehen, aber ich verstehe nicht, was diese Optimierung bedeuten soll..
> 
> Den Rest verstehe ich schon gar nicht 

 

Und wie immer, wenn man denkt ne schlaue Frage gestellt zu haben, findet man drei Minuten später bei google ne Seite, die viele Fragen löst  :Smile: 

Aber auch einige aufwirft, unser Optimierer setzt z.B. -frerun-cse-after-loop, es gibt aber noch eine Option namens -fcse-follow-jumps, die sich auch um das Auftreten von cse Konstrukten kümmert. Nun habe ich schon mit meinem ersten Posting angedeutet, dass ich mich mit dem gcc eigentlich gar nicht auskenne und daher die neue Frage an die Experten:

Macht es Sinn diese beiden Optionen zu kombinieren oder ist das kontraproduktiv weil sich diese beiden Optionen entgegenstehen?

----------

## knalltuete

Was is denn nu mit den Einstellungen?

Macht da jemand nen Thread oder nicht?

Will ja nicht drängeln, is nur mal so ne frage...  :Wink: 

----------

## jay

Da hat sich schon jemand die Mühe gemacht.

http://www.freehackers.org/gentoo/gccflags/flag_gcc3.html

----------

## jay

Und wer noch gcc 2.95 oder so verwendet, sollte sich lieber an diese richtlinen halten:

http://www.freehackers.org/gentoo/gccflags/flag_gcc2.html

----------

## troubadix

Hey danke,

werde ich am weekend mal ausprobieren.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Wieso wird bei USE nix gesetzt?

Gruss

troubadix

----------

## Marvin-X

 *troubadix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Wieso wird bei USE nix gesetzt?
> 
> 

 

Weil das mit dem Compiler überhaupt nichts zu tun hat. Die USE-Flags dienen dazu mit welchen Unterstützungen die Pakete gebaut werden sollen. Schau Dir mal so ein Makefile an dann kannst Du das nachvollziehen.

----------

